# SE Narrow Gauge RR Day-2009



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

received from Tweetsie Mailing list 

We are proud to announce a meet dedicated to narrow gauge. The 
Narrow Gauge Railway Day is scheduled for February 7, 2009. It will 
be held at Callaway Gardens in Pine Mountain, Georgia. Please visit 
our under construction website at: 

http://www.themontgomerys.info/narrowgaugemeet/Welcome.html 

Thanks and keep an ear out for further updates. 

Ray Montgomery 
Organizer 
[email protected]


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, saw this on another NG forum, could be interesting and just down the road. The only catch is it is during TN-GA ice storm season......


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

They have updated the website with a bit more info. 

Anyone else here have any interest in this show? I have a few fellow Nashveagas narrow gauge fans interested in making the trip.


----------

